# Skurril: Frau mit Angel auf Raubzug



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Habt Ihr Eure Angelruten auch schon einmal für etwas anderes eingesetzt, außer um damit Fische zu fangen?*



Ja um etwas unter der Couch raus zu holen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Der Versuch, mit Hilfe einer Angelrute Geld aus einem Opferstock einer Kirche zu fischen, endete mit Haft.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397455
> 
> ...


Ein paar -- ausgediente* --  Ruten fristen bei mir einen entspannten "Tomatenstab" Ruhestand 

* Alt - darf ich ja wegen unseren Nostalgie Freunden hier nicht schreiben


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte mir vor 50 Jahren eine Frau geangelt, leider aber vergessen, sie sofort abzuschlagen.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2022)

Ich hab mit meiner Rute mal einem Gaul Respekt eingeflößt, der auf seiner Weide an der Jagst, immer wieder Imponierverhalten zeigte und in Scheinattacken auf mich los ging.
Das Geräusch, wenn ein langes Etwas durch die Luft zischt, kennen sie alle!

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner Rute mal einem Gaul Respekt eingeflößt, der auf seiner Weide an der Jagst, immer wieder Imponierverhalten zeigte und in Scheinattacken auf mich los ging.


Da hast Du klug gehandelt, ich hab das nämlich mal versäumt, und so ist mir ein neugieriges Pferd auf meine Schöne Floatrute getrampelt, die ich beim Abhaken ins Grase gelegt hatte.


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht hätte sie eine schnellere Rute nutzen sollen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

aber klar doch; beim Baumfällen, um ein Richtungsseil über einen höheren, schwierig zu erreichenden, Ast zu bekommen. Erst mit einem gezielten Wurf die Schnur darübergeworfen und an dieser dann das Seil angeknüpft und das Seil nachgezogen. Mein alter Herr staunte damals nicht schlecht, als ich das Problem mit dem ersten Wurf erledigt hatte .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mal per Angelrute die allerersten Bau-Anfänge eines Wespennestes unter einer Dachrinnen-Ecke weggepopelt. Anders war da mangels langer Leiter nicht ranzukommen.

Von Insektenseite wurde dann kein neuer Versuch gestartet - mission accomplished.

Ein alter Kescher hat bei mir auch schon mal zum Äpfel-Runterschütteln gedient.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2022)

Für die Rankhilfe
 aber die zwei


----------



## Raven87 (31. Januar 2022)

Moin,

der Stadtteil ist Eller die Stadt ist aber Düsseldorf


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Geräusch, wenn ein langes Etwas durch die Luft zischt, kennen sie alle!


Funktioniert das auch bei bissigen Stuten?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2022)

Nääää, da zitiert man dann besser Nietzsche und setzt solch ein Teil ein, das andersrum auch als vollparabolisch rückfedernde Ultrakurz-Derbstippe ohne Gummizug herhalten könnte (und/oder als klingenloser Brennnessel-Abjäter an zugewucherten Stellen):

https://www.ebay.de/itm/191963087983


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner Rute mal einem Gaul Respekt eingeflößt, der auf seiner Weide an der Jagst, immer wieder Imponierverhalten zeigte und in Scheinattacken auf mich los ging.
> Das Geräusch, wenn ein langes Etwas durch die Luft zischt, kennen sie alle!
> 
> Jürgen


Ich hatte mal die Notwendigkeit, eine Herde ca.100 neurotische Jungrinder von meinem Auto abzuhalten, die nutzten das zum Rückenschubbern und noch anderweitig, da kam manche Blechbewegung zu stande, die mir die Haare zu Berge trieb.
So viele fühlten sich auch sehr sicher und reagieren nicht auf schimpfen und gestikulieren.
Eine 3m Vollglasfaser mit etwa angeschlaufter 5m 0,60mm Mono löste das Problem sehr schnell und elegant, wenn man den ersten 3 den Rücken mit Knall gezaust hatte ...
Die Wochen später reichte nur eine Rutenbewegung, und dann gab es wieder eine Stampede. So eine Angelpeitsche kann schon manches!

Auf einer auf dem Hinweg überquerten riesengroßen Weide mit eigentlich vedächtig doppelter starker Stromabsicherung mit einer ähnlich großen entfernt grasenden Herde, die sich auf dem Rückweg im Nahkontakt am Zaun als fast ausgewachsene vollkommen übermütige Mastbullen zeigte, verkniff ich es mir aber.
Vor allem, als die zuhauf 2 aufgescheuchte Hasen über die ganze Wiese jagten.
Der Bullenziemer sagt mir seitdem etwas, dafür bräuchte man wohl BigGame Material.


----------



## Tweak (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe meine ausgediente Pilkrute 250gr Wurfgewicht genutzt um mit meiner Terrierdame zu spielen. Am Ende der Schnur 1,5m Seil und Spielzeug gehängt. Kann man toll pendeln, kurven laufen lassen und teils geradezu drillen. Hat uns beiden riesen Spaß gemacht und gut schlafen konnte sie auch


----------



## der matti (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe eine alte dreiteilige Bambusstippe, als Tomatenstäbe im Garten im gebrauch. Die Messinghülsen sind unverwüstlich. In meiner ersten WG-Bude, haben wir aus den Endteilen einer Teleskopstippe, ein Duschvorhanggestell gebastelt und genutzt.


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe aus einer ausgedienten Bologneserute einen Kescherstab gebaut mit ca. 3 Meter Länge und im Anschluss noch einen Adapter für einen Obstpflücker gebaut. Ich glaube das ist wohl der leichtest Obstpflückerstab den man so kriegen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2022)

Tweak schrieb:


> Ich habe meine ausgediente Pilkrute 250gr Wurfgewicht genutzt um mit meiner Terrierdame zu spielen. Am Ende der Schnur 1,5m Seil und Spielzeug gehängt. Kann man toll pendeln, kurven laufen lassen und teils geradezu drillen. Hat uns beiden riesen Spaß gemacht und gut schlafen konnte sie auch


Sehr gute und wichtige Anwendung für Hunde und Katzen!   sollte sozusagen Halterstandard sein.
Mit Rutenlänge hat man selber wenigstens endlich mal den großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ...


----------



## tozi (9. Februar 2022)

Hi,
vor Jahren wollte mir mein Nachbar stolz seinen Hubschrauber vorführen. Naja, nach ner halben Minute verschwand er mit dem Wind hinter einer Scheune und lag dann auf dem Rücken auf deren Dach. Beim dritten Wurf mit der Spinnrute war er wieder unten....


----------



## rippi (9. Februar 2022)

Schön mit den 200 g Krallenblei aufs Dach donnern. Scheint mir witzig zu sein.


----------



## tozi (9. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Schön mit den 200 g Krallenblei aufs Dach donnern. Scheint mir witzig zu sein.


naja, das wäre ein wenig zu viel mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, das war eher so n Zimmerhubschrauber mit vielleicht 200 gramm Lebendgewicht...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Für die Rankhilfe
> aber die zwei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397458
> ...


an den ollen Wilhelm habe ich auch sofort gedacht.
Von dem hat sie bestimmt die Idee


----------

